# Off road Buggy to Electric conversion help needed



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi
What model buggy is it? Biggest challenge will be where and how to mount large lead batteries I imagine. Try find some Nissan Leaf modules for sale. And a cheap 48v drive system would be ideal. Second issue will be driving the rear axle unless it is a chain already. 
Need to see the buggy to help more.

Cheers
Tyler


----------



## Madmart132 (Nov 10, 2019)

thanks for the replies Tyler i think they are called Quadzilla in UK but probably Generic 

I will carry on conversation in the newer thread in main ev section


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Motoenergy are the motors I'm thinking of. Cm buy a complete package of matched motor and controller plus wiring and bits.

Cheers
Tyler


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, I'll try find that thread, sorry.

Cheers
Tyler


----------

